# New Job



## kessler (Sep 12, 2013)

My job frustrations have been shared on here and I feel they are a big reason behind my SA and low self esteem.

Got an email yesterday to say I have got a new part time job at a local supermarket. It will be night/early morning shifts when the store is closed to the public so less people to have to deal with which is reassuring.

Not what I plan to do long term but it's a start, a chance for me to earn some money and start feeling like I fit in and hopefully gain some confidence and self worth.

Nervous about starting but looking forward to getting past that and settled in


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats buddy! this is also a goal of mines . Hope you find what you need to believe in yourself


----------



## TimDude (Nov 10, 2013)

Congrats! I just finished my first day at a new job myself.


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

Great news! I'm happy for you.


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

Congrats, hope it all goes well for ya.


----------



## USadventure (Nov 6, 2013)

Yay  Good job!
You do have self worth, just remember that you're just as valuable as anyone else


----------



## Irvy (Nov 27, 2013)

Good good... I feel like taking part time job soon soon


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Well done!


----------

